# CSV without company name



## arunps (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi 

In my CSV, company name is not mentioned and got 5 year visa.

Using my current employer offer letter, I applied Critical Skills Visa

Whether I can change company using my current Critical Skills visa or I need to apply a new CSV for changing the employment.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

If you were given a CSV without a name of the company its an advantage.
I do not suggest you change that, because you can easily change companies without the tussle of having to reapply for change of status.

As long as it is a valid CSV issued by Home Affairs you do not have to worry.


----------

